# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  επισκευή tablet

## hyperthreading

καλημέρα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πως μπορώ να τσεκάρω αν μια μητρική σε tablet είναι λειτουργική τι εργαλείο χρειάζεται?
επίσης μερικά tablet έχουν την μπαταρία ενσωματωμένη με καλώδια που είναι κολλημένα.
υπάρχει τρόπος αν η μπαταρία του tablet δεν λειτουργεί να το κάνω να ανοίξει με κάποιον τρόπο (δηλαδή χωρίς μπαταρία?).
επίσης αν έχω μια μπαταρία από άλλο tablet μπορώ να το συνδέσω για να λειτουργήσει?
και πως κάνω μια μέτρηση σε μπαταρία με αμπερόμετρο?

----------


## leosedf

Θα σου πρότεινα να μη δοκιμάσεις κάποια από αυτά που έχεις στο μυαλό σου.

Μερικές φορές το μόνο που χρειάζεσαι είναι αυτό:

----------

Sakan89 (13-02-16)

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Στις μέχρι τώρα επισκευές που κάνω σε table ποτέ δεν φταίει η μπαταρία

----------


## hyperthreading

οπότε μητρική?
να ρωτήσω αν έχει χαλάσει η μπαταρία το tablet μπορεί να λειτουργήσει με ρεύμα?

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Αν του βάλεις το φορτιστή θα πρέπει να λειτουργήσει Δεν το πειράζει αν είναι από μπαταρία ή από το φορτιστή
το 99% των table την "παίζουν " μετά που θα βγουν από την εγγύηση Λες και έχουν μετρητή!!!!!
ειδικά αυτά που έχουν γύρω στα 50ε (δε λέω για όλα ΑΛΛΑ λες και αυτά που μου φέρνουν για επισκευή μου λένε ότι έχει βγει από την εγγύηση  1 μίνα  1 εβδομάδα  παράξενο εεεεεεεεεεεεε)

----------


## john_b

> ΑΛΛΑ λες και αυτά που μου φέρνουν για επισκευή μου λένε ότι έχει βγει από την εγγύηση  1 μίνα  1 εβδομάδα  παράξενο εεεεεεεεεεεεε)



Καθόλου, αυτό λέγεται, "βραχυβιότητα των προϊόντων" και αποτελεί μέλημα των εταιρειών να χαλάνε τα προϊόντα τους μετά από ένα χρονικό διάστημα. 
Έτσι εκτυπωτές της EPSON μετά ένα διάστημα χάλαγαν και ένας Ρώσος τεχνικός ανακάλυψε ένα τσιπάκι που είχαν γι αυτή την δουλειά, να χαλάει δλδ το μηχάνημα. Παρέμβηκε εκεί και οι εκτυπωτές συνέχισαν να δουλεύουν. 
Κλασικό παράδειγμα επίσης, τα γυναικεία καλσόν. Όταν ο επιστήμονας που τα έφτιαξε έδειξε ότι δεν χαλάνε ποτέ και δεν παθαίνουν τίποτε (τράβαγαν αυτοκίνητα με αυτά), η εταιρία του, τον φώναξε και του ζήτησε να βρει μια φόρμουλα να χαλάνε.  
Το ίδιο και οι λαμπτήρες πυρακτώσεως. Ρώσικο ψυγείο που υπήρχε στο παραπέτασμα έχει λάμπα που ακόμη και σήμερα δουλεύει μια χαρά. Οι ρώσοι λόγο του ψυχρού πολέμου δεν είχαν συμφωνήσει με τις υπόλοιπες εταιρίες του κόσμου οι λάμπες τους να καίγονται μετά από τόσες ώρες λειτουργίας. 
Αυτά και άλλα πολλά...

----------


## hyperthreading

θέλω να αγοράσω ένα tablet 9.7 με windows+android γιατί θεωρώ ότι με ένα 150euro κάνεις την δουλεία σου με tablet και case keyboard.
από το να αγοράσω ένα laptop με 350+euro.
τι πιστεύεται ? και τα laptop είναι επίφοβα στο θέμα μητρικής από προσωπική εμπειρία το λέω.
επίσης σε deskop pc υπάρχουν μητρικές για απλή χρήση με καλή αξιοπιστία?
απίστευτο αυτό που λες με τους εκτυπωτές για ποιο λόγο το έκαναν?
οπότε λειτουργούν και με ρεύμα ωραία να το ξέρω.
πόση διάρκεια ζωής έχει ένα tablet και από τι εξαρτάται?

----------


## leosedf

Αν νομίζεις η τάβλα κάνει δουλειά πάρε ένα.


Μέχρι μετά να το πετάξεις και να πάρεις laptop.

Όλη η συζήτηση γι' αυτό έγινε?

----------


## hyperthreading

η συζήτηση έγινε γιατί θέλω να φτιάξω  tablets.
και να αποκτάω γνώσεις.

----------


## elektronio

> Αν νομίζεις η τάβλα κάνει δουλειά πάρε ένα.
> 
> 
> Μέχρι μετά να το πετάξεις και να πάρεις laptop.
> 
> Όλη η συζήτηση γι' αυτό έγινε?



+1 

Δεν θα χρειαστεί να το πετάξεις (μάλλον) αλλά θα χρειαστεί να πάρεις λάπτοπ. Το ταμπλετ δεν μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει το λάπτοπ. 
Το τάμπλετ αν είναι καλής ποιότητας είναι πολύ καλό για παιχνίδια σερφάρισμα στο ίντερνετ και πολύ χρήσιμο σε ταξιδεύοντες.

----------


## elektronio

> η συζήτηση έγινε γιατί θέλω να φτιάξω  tablets.
> και να αποκτάω γνώσεις.



Και εγώ είδα στην τηλεόραση ένα κινέζο που για να κάνει δώρο στην κοπέλα του έκανε ένα χειροποίητο κινητό.
Τα τάβλετ δεν είναι τίποτε, ευκολάκια. Αν βγει και σε καλή τιμή το κάνεις και σε κιτ.

----------


## hyperthreading

> +1 
> 
> Δεν θα χρειαστεί να το πετάξεις (μάλλον) αλλά θα χρειαστεί να πάρεις λάπτοπ. Το ταμπλετ δεν μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει το λάπτοπ. 
> Το τάμπλετ αν είναι καλής ποιότητας είναι πολύ καλό για παιχνίδια σερφάρισμα στο ίντερνετ και πολύ χρήσιμο σε ταξιδεύοντες.




ναι αλλά αν δώσω 400euro όσα έδωσα για το dell που έχω μπορώ να έχω ένα desktop και ένα tablet με τα ίδια λεφτά (η οθόνη για το desktop υπάρχει)  ;pp
είναι και τα λεφτά που έχεις και θες να διαθέσεις για κάθε μηχάνημα και για τι χρήση το χρειάζεσαι.
εγώ βολεύομαι με ένα desktop pc με linux και windows για απλή χρήση και με ένα tablet dual os android windows.
κάνω μελλοντικά σχέδια για το desktop pc γιατι τελειώνει η εγγύηση του laptop.2χρόνια

----------


## leosedf

> η συζήτηση έγινε γιατί θέλω να φτιάξω  tablets.
> και να αποκτάω γνώσεις.



Χρειάζεται και άλλα πολλά για να αρχίσεις να "φτιάχνεις" tablet.
Είναι σαν να πάω εγώ ο άσχετος σε ένα νοσοκομείο απ' ευθείας και να τους πω θέλω να γίνω γιατρός.
Απέκτησε πρώτα βασικές γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικής και μετά συζητάμε και για εργαλεία, συγνώμη αλλά δυστυχώς έτσι είναι.

----------

Sakan89 (13-02-16)

----------


## hyperthreading

> Χρειάζεται και άλλα πολλά για να αρχίσεις να "φτιάχνεις" tablet.
> Είναι σαν να πάω εγώ ο άσχετος σε ένα νοσοκομείο απ' ευθείας και να τους πω θέλω να γίνω γιατρός.
> Απέκτησε πρώτα βασικές γνώσης ηλεκτρονικής και μετά συζητάμε και για εργαλεία, συγνώμη αλλά δυστυχώς έτσι είναι.



 

έχεις δίκιο στο να επισκευάζω μητρικές δεν ξέρω
στο να επισκευάζω κινητά tablet να λύνω και να στήνω tower και laptop κάτι ξέρω.
δεν είμαι άσχετος τελείως.
επίσης και στο να φτιάξω και άλλες ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές.
αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι πως επισκευάζεις μητρικές πλακέτες  και σίγουρα πολλά άλλα
 τι να λέμε είναι ολόκληρη επιστήμη αλλά μου αρέσει να ασχολούμαι.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

με αυτά που λες ότι ξέρεις να κάνεις ΑΠΌΦΥΓΕ τις επισκευές σε table Και γενικά σε pc όπως ο διάβολος το λιβάνι.
Εκτός από γνώσεις για την επισκευή μιας "τάβλας" χρειάζεσαι και τα αντίστοιχα εργαλεία. 
Και τι επισκευές νομίζεις ότι μπορείς να κάνεις σε μια "τάβλα"
Αλλαγή π.χ οθόνης Στα φτηνιάρικα (κάτω των 60ε) ΑΝ βρεις πχ την οθόνη  + δικά σου εργατικά >>>> ΔΕΝ θα βρεις πελάτη να το πληρώσει
Βύσμα τροφοδοσίας ? μπα δε νομίζω να μπεις στα έξοδα να αγοράσεις φακό (Χ50 ο Χ5 ΔΕΝ κάνει και Χ25 είναι για εμένα μικρός) και το κολλητήρι Ο δικός μου σταθμός κάνει 3000ε 
Στα ακριβά οι περισσότεροι τα πάνε στην αντιπροσωπεία  και αφού ακούσουν το "κτύπο" έρχονται σε εσένα μήπως και τη βγάλουν πιο φτηνά
**** και επειδή κυκλοφορούν πολλά που τα έχουν πάρει με κοινωνική επιδότηση ΟΥΤΕ και αυτά τα επισκευάζουν

Για να κάνεις τη δουλεία σου laptop ή notebook >>> Για να τι κάνεις σίγουρα
 ή tablet επώνυμο και θα σου βγει πάνω απο 200ε (το 8αρι)

----------


## john_b

Άσχετο, τι γνώμη έχετε γι αυτά της MLS;

----------


## SV1GRN

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω (επειδή κάποιοι πωλητές δεν το γνωρίζουν) υπάρχει εύκολος τρόπος να καταλάβουμε αν ένα ταμπλετ έχει usb otg χωρίς να βάλουμε κάποιο πρόγραμμα;
Το ρωτάω να δω αν μπορώ να συνδέσω πχ αυτό:
http://www.tigertronics.com/slusbmain.htm

----------


## leosedf

> Άσχετο, τι γνώμη έχετε γι αυτά της MLS;



Φτηνές κινεζιές με ταμπελάκι.
Ότι έχω σε στοκ στο φορτώνω με το λογότυπο σου.

----------


## john_b

Πάντως Κων/νε, ένα που έχω για την δουλειά και το έχω ξεσκίσει, πάει μια χαρά. Τώρα στην πορεία, δεν ξέρω, γι αυτό ρώτησα.

----------


## hyperthreading

[QUOχρηση fo@kalarakis.com;750812]με αυτά που λες ότι ξέρεις να κάνεις ΑΠΌΦΥΓΕ τις επισκευές σε table Και γενικά σε pc όπως ο διάβολος το λιβάνι.
Εκτός από γνώσεις για την επισκευή μιας "τάβλας" χρειάζεσαι και τα αντίστοιχα εργαλεία. 
Και τι επισκευές νομίζεις ότι μπορείς να κάνεις σε μια "τάβλα"
Αλλαγή π.χ οθόνης Στα φτηνιάρικα (κάτω των 60ε) ΑΝ βρεις πχ την οθόνη  + δικά σου εργατικά >>>> ΔΕΝ θα βρεις πελάτη να το πληρώσει
Βύσμα τροφοδοσίας ? μπα δε νομίζω να μπεις στα έξοδα να αγοράσεις φακό (Χ50 ο Χ5 ΔΕΝ κάνει και Χ25 είναι για εμένα μικρός) και το κολλητήρι Ο δικός μου σταθμός κάνει 3000ε 
Στα ακριβά οι περισσότεροι τα πάνε στην αντιπροσωπεία  και αφού ακούσουν το "κτύπο" έρχονται σε εσένα μήπως και τη βγάλουν πιο φτηνά
**** και επειδή κυκλοφορούν πολλά που τα έχουν πάρει με κοινωνική επιδότηση ΟΥΤΕ και αυτά τα επισκευάζουν

Για να κάνεις τη δουλεία σου laptop ή notebook >>> Για να τι κάνεις σίγουρα
 ή tablet επώνυμο και θα σου βγει πάνω απο 200ε (το 8αρι)[/QUOTE]



Οκ δεν ξερω και πολλα εχεις δίκιο το κανω για δικια μου χρηση δεν αναλαμβανω επισκευες για αλλους. Οντως ειναι ακριβα για service στις αντιπροσωπειες  αλλα οταν   πληρωνεις για ακριβο τηλ θα πρεπει να το προβλεψεις.ειδα οτι υπαρχει νημα για αρχαριους οποτε θα ξεκινησω διαβασμα στον ελευθερο χρονο μου.

----------


## leosedf

Δες και βλάβες στο howtofixit.gr

----------


## hyperthreading

> Δες και βλάβες στο howtofixit.gr



ευχαριστώ θα κοιτάξω.

----------


## kougianos

> έχεις δίκιο στο να επισκευάζω μητρικές δεν ξέρω
> στο να επισκευάζω κινητά tablet να λύνω και να στήνω tower και laptop κάτι ξέρω.
> δεν είμαι άσχετος τελείως.
> επίσης και στο να φτιάξω και άλλες ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές.
> αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι πως επισκευάζεις μητρικές πλακέτες  και σίγουρα πολλά άλλα
>  τι να λέμε είναι ολόκληρη επιστήμη αλλά μου αρέσει να ασχολούμαι.



Ξεχώρισε στο μυαλό σου τη συναρμολόγηση και το "factory reset" απο την επισκευή πλακέτας.
Αν θέλεις να ασχοληθείς με τα ηλεκτρονικά και έχεις χρόνο πήγαινε σε κάποιο ΕΠΑΛ-ΤΕΕ ηλεκτρονικών.
Για να φτάσεις σε επίπεδο να επισκευάζεις πλακέτες κινητών θα χρειαστείς και πολύ χρόνο και εξοπλισμό (κεφάλαιο). 
Προσωπικά το κεφάλαιο το είχα υπολογίσει περίπου στις 2000 ευρώ (για αρχή). Αν τα αγοράζεις σταδιακά (με το ΕΠΑΛ) δεν θα σου φανεί.
Τα παραπάνω στα λέω γιατί πέρασα απο τη θέση σου και κατάλαβα τι πρέπει να κάνω αλλά δεν έχω το χρόνο για να το κάνω.

----------


## lepouras

> αλλά δεν έχω το χρόνο για να το κάνω.



γιατί? υπάρχει και το νυχτερινό. αν επιτρέπετε, πόσο χρονών είσαι?

----------

kougianos (14-02-16)

----------


## kougianos

> γιατί? υπάρχει και το νυχτερινό. αν επιτρέπετε, πόσο χρονών είσαι?



Με κυνηγάνε οικονομικές υποχρεώσεις και δεν έχω σταθερό ωράριο. 30 είμαι (και αυτό με πονάει!!) δεν έκανα σωστές επιλογές όταν έπρεπε!!
Σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## lepouras

ποιο μεγάλος από εσένα τέλειωσα 2 φορές το νυχτερινό. με ενδιέφερε η ειδικότητα και εξήγησα από την αρχή ότι δεν μπορώ και δεν με ενδιαφέρουν τα γενικής παιδιάς ..(οπότε δεν με ενδιέφερε η βαθμολογία και ζήτησα απλά μια βάση) είναι ποιο ελαστικά τα πράγματα και το καταλαβαίνουν γιατί απευθύνονται σε εργαζόμενους (όσοι είναι ). κάνε μια ερώτηση, πήγαινε από εκεί και κάνε μια προσπάθεια. δεν έχεις να χάσεις τίποτα. οι λάθος επιλογές είναι για να μαθαίνουμε. το κουράγιο και η προσπάθεια για να τα διορθώνουμε.

----------


## betacord85

να ξεκινησεις το διαβασμα οπςω λες...και μετα τι?θα φτιαξεις το συγκεκριμενο ταμπλετ η οποιοδηποτε αλλο?ο μιχαλης οπως και αλλοι συναδελφοι εχουν χρονια εμπηρεια και φυσικα τον καταλληλο εξοπλισμο ωστε και να μην κανουν ζημια στο οποιοδιποτε ταμπλετ αλλα και να το ξεπετανε γρηγορα...φυσικα με την εμπηρεια...πολλων χρονων...αν ειναι δικο σου αλλαξε του τα φωτα μεχρι να μαθεις...αλλααν ειναι πελατη αμαρτια ειναι γιατι θα κανεις χειροτερη βλαβη και ειναι κριμα και για το πελατη αλλα και για τον εποενο τεχνικο που θα πρεπει να διορθσει τις δικες σου μαιμουδιες αλλα και την αρχικη βλαβη...ολοκληρη την παπτρπυς λαρους να διαβασεις αν δεν εχεις χροναι στο παγκο και αν δεν εχεις ματια και σταθερο χερι δεν κανεις τιποτα...(και ενα πτυχιο καλου κακου)

----------


## kougianos

> ποιο μεγάλος από εσένα τέλειωσα 2 φορές το νυχτερινό. με ενδιέφερε η ειδικότητα και εξήγησα από την αρχή ότι δεν μπορώ και δεν με ενδιαφέρουν τα γενικής παιδιάς ..(οπότε δεν με ενδιέφερε η βαθμολογία και ζήτησα απλά μια βάση) είναι ποιο ελαστικά τα πράγματα και το καταλαβαίνουν γιατί απευθύνονται σε εργαζόμενους (όσοι είναι ). κάνε μια ερώτηση, πήγαινε από εκεί και κάνε μια προσπάθεια. δεν έχεις να χάσεις τίποτα. οι λάθος επιλογές είναι για να μαθαίνουμε. το κουράγιο και η προσπάθεια για να τα διορθώνουμε.



Πριν 3 χρόνια (που ένοιωθα αποφασισμένος για όλα) και πήγα να ρωτήσω, μου είπαν πως δεν υπήρχε ειδικότητα στα ΕΠΑΛ γιατί δεν έκαναν αρκετά άτομα αιτήσεις (στο μέρος που ήμουν)
Φυσικά αυτό είναι δικαιολογία.. έχεις δίκιο. Πρέπει να κυνηγίσω. Την επόμενη σεζόν λοιπόν... και αν δεν έχει την ειδικότητα το ΕΠΑΛ, σε ΙΕΚ.
Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι... γιατί κάποιες φορές τα παρατάμε πολύ εύκολα... όσο μεγαλώνουμε, ευκολότερα.

----------


## lepouras

αν σε βολεύει να πας στο νυχτερινό στους Αμπελόκηπους. απέναντι από το νοσοκομείο Έλενα. τα ωράρια του σχολείου σαν νυχτερινό είναι 8.30 με 11 περίπου. και ρώτα να δεις.

----------

kougianos (14-02-16)

----------


## johnpats

Ανοιξε το ταμπλετ και μετρησε την μπαταρια του μηπως εχει πεσει η ονομαστικη ταση της μπαταριας και δεν εχει ρευμα να ανοιξει.οταν το συνδεεις στο ρευμα αναβει καποια ενδειξη;μπορει να φταιει και το βυσμα φορτισης...θελει ελεγχο


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk

----------


## alpha uk

Στά 30ντα, είσαι ακόμα πιτσιρίκος, ή γνώση δέν έχει όρια ηλικίας .αποφασιστικότητα θέλει καί όχι απογοήτευση. Καί όι άλλοι όταν ξεκίνησαν  δέν είχαν τήν εμπειρία πού έχουν τώρα. Εάν θέλεις πραγματικά νά μάθεις ,θά βρείς καί τόν ανάλογο χρόνο γιά διάβασμα. Ή σύζυγος μου ,στά 50ντα καί ξεκίνησε διδακτορικό  σέ απογευματινές ώρες ,γιά μία τετραετία. ( δουλειά καθημερινή ,παιδιά , σπίτι, καί πανεπιστήμιο)   Ποτέ δέν είναι αργά

----------


## hyperthreading

> Ανοιξε το ταμπλετ και μετρησε την μπαταρια του μηπως εχει πεσει η ονομαστικη ταση της μπαταριας και δεν εχει ρευμα να ανοιξει.οταν το συνδεεις στο ρευμα αναβει καποια ενδειξη;μπορει να φταιει και το βυσμα φορτισης...θελει ελεγχο
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk




οκ θα το τσεκάρω με αμπερόμετρο πως μετράς μπαταρία?πως καταλαβαίνεις ότι "ζει".

----------


## leosedf

Τάση μετράς όχι αμπέρ (είναι άλλη διαδικασία που παίρνει ώρες) Μην κάνεις το λάθος να βάλεις αμπερόμετρο ισοδυναμεί με βραχυκύκλωμα.

Αν είναι κάτω από 2.750V έχεις πρόβλημα. Αν είναι πάνω γύρω στα 4.1 είναι φουλ και 3.7 είσαι οκ. Η συσκευή για να λειτουργεί πρέπει να είναι πάνω από 3.3V.

----------

johnpats (15-02-16)

----------


## barbacotsos

Καλησπέρα σας έχω να κάνω μια ερώτηση για το ταμπλετ μου, έχω ένα ZTE sq8 οκταπυρινο 8in το οποίο εχθές έπεσε από τα χέρια της μικρής κ η οθόνη έγινε κομμάτια κ είναι εκτός εγγύησης τι μπορώ να το κάνω γιατί πήρα την εταιρεία κ μου είπε για αλλαγή 80€ κ το είχα πάρει 99€ αλήτες. 
Ρωτάω τι μπορώ να το κάνω για να βλέπει η μικρή μικι μαους γιατί έχει μόνο την usb θύρα που φορτίζει κ την θύρα που βάζεις τα ακουστικά? 
Εκτός αν κάποιος έχει το ίδιο με άλλο πιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα κ υπάρχει η οθόνη ευχαριστώ 



Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## σεατ 2

φιλε  καλαρακης ποσο να εχει μια αλλαγη σε ενα βυσμα τροφοδοσιας  ταμπλετ τουρμπο χ 7 ιντζον στην θεσσαλονικη ξερεις κανεναν μαστορα

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

40ε
αλλα 
για turbo X 7" 
πέταξε το

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

barbacotsos
Τίποτα δεν μπορείς να κάνεις 
80 ή πέταμα
μη ξεχνάς ότι στα 80 περιλαμβάνονται και τα εργατικά ΟΧΙ μόνο η οθόνη και τα εργατικά κοστίζουν
Δες αν μπορούν να σου στείλουν μόνο την οθόνη αλλά μη περιμένει κάτω από 50ε Η αλλαγή είναι εύκολη
Δεν προβλέπω ότι θα έχει σπάσει μόνο η οθόνη συνήθως "χτυπά" και η μ/β Μπορεί τώρα να παίζει αλλά τη βλάβη θα τη δείξει σε μερικές ημέρες μετά

----------

